# Goldfish Crackers?



## PippinsMom (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok, so I know it was stupid but my little Pippin want eat anything but his cat food and mealworms, he nibbles at fresh fruit but doesn't actually eat it. He won't touch veggies or any baby food. He nibbles at chicken but don't eat much. So last night I was feeding him before bed and he came out to see what I was doing and was sniffing all over the goldfish cracker o was eating so I dropped two in his food not thinking he would touch it and he eat all of them both. 
How bad is this? Is it something I could say give him one once in a while or should I not do it again? 

Oh he also eats popcorn if I air pop it and cut the corneal off


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Are they the unsalted Goldfish crackers? The salted ones are EXTREMELY high in sodium (which is why I like them :lol so they're not good for your boy. The unsalted ones aren't very healthy either but they won't hurt him like the salted ones will. Either way, I wouldn't feed them again, just to be safe.

Is the popcorn just plan unseasoned straight from the kernel? If so, that's fine. Nutritionally pointless, but it won't hurt him.

If he's eating his kibble and worms and nibbling occasionally on other treats, that's fine. As long as your feeding a good quality cat food he's covered!

... Now I want Goldfish crackers...


----------



## PippinsMom (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep, that's why I air pop it, so it doesn't have anything on it. 
I just wish I could find something to feed him lol the only things he likes are the few things he gotten from me he wasn't supposed to have!! 
He gave me a heartattack once when he got into an empty ice cream carton and was licking it luckily, he didn't get but a taste. However, he was one mad hedgie when I took it from him. The little brat jumped into the cup holder it was in while I was holding him on the couch.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

He definitely has a taste for things he shouldn't have! Hopefully you can find something he likes that's good for him.

Have you tried bananas, blueberries, turkey, and red/yellow/orange bell pepper? Those are my boy's favorites.


----------



## PippinsMom (Aug 3, 2016)

All of those except the peppers I didn't know he could have bell peppers 
He doesnt like turkey at all he will eat chicken but just nibble at it


----------

